# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ρελέ παράλληλα με διακόπτη

## katapiotis

Προβλέπεται σε πίνακα να συνδεθεί ένα ρελέ ισχύος παράλληλα με τον διακόπτη του θερμοσίφωνα για να μπορεί να ανάψει και από τα δύο ανεξάρτητα;

----------


## nestoras

Ναι, μετα την ασφαλεια ομως.
Ουτε ο διακοπτης, ουτε το ρελε δε θα πρεπει να παρακαμπτουν την ασφαλεια.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Προβλέπεται σε πίνακα να συνδεθεί ένα ρελέ ισχύος παράλληλα με τον διακόπτη του θερμοσίφωνα για να μπορεί να ανάψει και από τα δύο ανεξάρτητα;



 Για λόγους ασφάλειας μάλλον όχι αλλά, ας απαντήσει κανένας γνώστης του κανονισμού ΕΗΕ

----------


## nick1974

> Για λόγους ασφάλειας μάλλον όχι αλλά, ας απαντήσει κανένας γνώστης του κανονισμού ΕΗΕ



δε ξερω κανονισμους για σπιτια, αλλα απο ποτε ενας βασικος θεμελιωδης αυτοματισμος θεωρειται... ...ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ?  :Lol: 

Φυσικα και μπορεις να βαλεις ενα εκατομμυριο διακοπτες και ρελεδες κι οτι αλλο θες παραλληλα η σε σειρα η οπως αλλιως σ αρεσει, ετσι λειτουργουν εξ αλλου οι αυτοματισμοι, απλα *πισω απ ολα αυτα θα βαλεις ασφαλεια*, κι οπως ειπε πιο πανω κι ο nestoras σε καμια περιπτωση δεν την παρακαμπτεις με τιποτα.
Υποθετω θες να φτιαξεις ενα συστημα remote/local, και το local θα κανει overwrite το remote.

----------


## vasilllis

> δε ξερω κανονισμους για σπιτια, αλλα απο ποτε ενας βασικος θεμελιωδης αυτοματισμος θεωρειται... ...ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ? 
> 
> Φυσικα και μπορεις να βαλεις ενα εκατομμυριο διακοπτες και ρελεδες κι οτι αλλο θες παραλληλα η σε σειρα η οπως αλλιως σ αρεσει, ετσι λειτουργουν εξ αλλου οι αυτοματισμοι, απλα *πισω απ ολα αυτα θα βαλεις ασφαλεια*, κι οπως ειπε πιο πανω κι ο nestoras σε καμια περιπτωση δεν την παρακαμπτεις με τιποτα.
> Υποθετω θες να φτιαξεις ενα συστημα remote/local, και το local θα κανει overwrite το remote.



Οι περισσοτερο αυτοματισμοι Νικο χειριζονται απο εμπειρους τεχνικους που γνωριζουν τις ενεργειες που πρεπει να κανουν για ασφαλη λειτουργια.
Σκεψου τωρα τον υδραυλικο που θα μετρησει (μαλλον με το δαχτυλο) για να βγαλει την αντισταση να κανει service στον θερμοσιφωνα και να δουλεψει το remote.
Ισως καποιος δευτερος γενικος και απαραιτητα οδηγιες.

----------

Κυριακίδης (11-05-18), 

nick1974 (11-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Οι περισσοτερο αυτοματισμοι Νικο χειριζονται απο εμπειρους τεχνικους που γνωριζουν τις ενεργειες που πρεπει να κανουν για ασφαλη λειτουργια.
> Σκεψου τωρα τον υδραυλικο που θα μετρησει (μαλλον με το δαχτυλο) για να βγαλει την αντισταση να κανει service στον θερμοσιφωνα και να δουλεψει το remote.
> Ισως καποιος δευτερος γενικος και απαραιτητα οδηγιες.




ok, οπως το θετεις συμφωνω απολυτα, απλα διευκρινησα το θεμα αν γινεται η οχι. Τωρα απο ποιον θα γινει ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------

vasilllis (11-05-18)

----------


## klik

Εγω θα εβαζα διπλο ασφαλειοδιακοπτη, μετα ενα μονο διακοπτη (χειροκινητη ενεργοπ ρελε) και το ρελε μετα. Ο αυτοματισμος ή ο μονος διακοπτης, θα ελεγχουν το θερμοσίφωνα. 
Πληρης ελεγχος, χωρις κρυφες ενεργοποιησεις χωρις να το ξερεις

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ανεξάρτητος  χειρισμός  από  δυο  σημεία. Το  κάθε  σημείο  με  ασφάλεια  και  ρελέ  διαφυγής.
image.png

----------

